
Phase-Functioned Neural Networks for Character Control [video] - d33
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul0Gilv5wvY
======
devrandomguy
Did anyone else play with the BEAM robotics circuits back in the early 2000s?
They were an excellent introduction to both the basics of artificial neurons,
and to the analog side of digital circuits.

Neurons were constructed by passing an inverter's input through an RC high-
pass filter. A ring of these would slowly feed a single pulse, or a pattern of
pulses, around the network by something equivalent to phase-shifting an
incoming pulse. Sensors, and current or voltage feedback from a straining
motor, could adjust the timing or even alter the pattern of the pulses. The
pulse train would directly power the movements of the robot.

[http://solarbotics.net/bftgu/starting_nvnet.html](http://solarbotics.net/bftgu/starting_nvnet.html)

------
d33
Absolutely jaw-dropping. I can't wait to see this implemented in any of the
upcoming games.

------
devrandomguy
The paper:
[http://theorangeduck.com/media/uploads/other_stuff/phasefunc...](http://theorangeduck.com/media/uploads/other_stuff/phasefunction.pdf)

------
juice_bus
Would this add much overhead to a game that may already be taxing the system?

~~~
rayboy1995
From what they claim, no.

"Once trained, our system is also extremely fast and compact, requiring only
milliseconds of execution time and a few megabytes of memory, even when
trained on gigabytes of motion data."

